
Hamburg city bans Nespresso capsules - me_bx
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.handelszeitung.ch%2Funternehmen%2Fhamburg-verbietet-den-beamten-nespresso-kaffee-972105&edit-text=
======
joefarish
Hamburg city bans (city employees from buying) Nespresso capsules (with city
money)

Presumably they are buying them because they have Nespresso machines, so what
are they going to do with those?

